# Gloves with wristguards



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Dakine produces a variant of their Nova gloves and Nova mitts with built in wristguards. I can't vouch for the quality of the wristguard portion (though probably decent given a pair of Dakine wristguards I had before I wrecked trhem), but the gloves are warm.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the Level gloves with wrist guards. I find them very comfortable. They are made up of a tough outer layer which has good water impermeability, and a separable inner layer for warmth. The wrist guard is loosely attached to the inner layer. The separable feature allows you taking out the inner layer to dry after it gets damp from sweat or snow that inadvertently got in. Hence you could even wash it in between seasons for hygienic reasons. 

My wife has the Dakine Nova gloves with wrist guards. She says they are very comfortable and she thinks they offer even better protection than the Level, of which she has a pair too. Hence she does not use the Level anymore. The Dakine Nova has the wrist guard built into the gloves. There is also a built-in material in the area on the back of the hand that prevents hyper-extension of the wrist. This feature is not present in my Level gloves. However The Dakine Nova cannot be taken apart for faster drying or cleaning purposes. They will just accumulate more and more of your sweat and one fine day I reckon they will smell.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

ig88 said:


> I have the Level gloves with wrist guards. I find them very comfortable. They are made up of a tough outer layer which has good water impermeability, and a separable inner layer for warmth.


+1 for Level gloves
I have the half pipe and they re great.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

lo0p said:


> +1 for Level gloves
> I have the half pipe and they re great.


Yes they are good. I am not sure if mine are half pipe, maybe I should see if I still have the labels. Anyway mine is black with a tint of blue here and there. What colors are yours?


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

lo0p said:


> +1 for Level gloves
> I have the half pipe and they re great.


+1 for the Levels

I have been using Levels for almost 10 years and really love them. I used to use Dakine wrist guards with a glove over them which I feel is very protective but as I progressed with my boarding I was willing to trade some protection with convenience of the Levels.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

jml22 said:


> Besides levels are there any other quality ones with wrist guards built in?


Burton Support Glove - Men's | Backcountry.com

I have the Level gloves myself. Tried these Burtons on this week. Really didn't like the way the wrist support was designed.

The wrist support is primarily over the top of the wrist but extends past the wrist. Just allowing myself to tip into the wall at the store I got the feeling that in a fall the hard support would transfer the energy to my forearm. 

So even at 40% off I wasn't tempted.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Docmeter Flexmeter gloves.

I won't try to convince you of the value of the protection from these - you can research them yourself - but IMO the best protection out there.

I've been wearing their wrist guards under a pair of my own gloves for awhile and just got the gloves with built in guards. The built ins are more comfortable than I anticipated. Worth every penny. You can decide if you prefer the gloves with protection on both sides of the hand or just the back of the hand.

While the Level gloves look very comfortable, I don't understand the protection concept. And yes, I've researched on their website in addition to a couple of others. But it doesn't make sense to me. The guard should be on the back of the hand and prevent hyper flexion of the wrist. I don't see how the Level protection does that.
Someone feel free to enlighten me.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anybody know where you can buy Level Gloves in Calgary?


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm going to try th enova out
Now i just need to find mittens in my size!


----------

